# 3 steps to a better Short game!



## Sandwedge (May 5, 2007)

This is my entry Tip
The short game - perhaps the most important phase of going through a golf hole.
Controlling the distance of the ball is essential to getting into scoring position and avoiding hazards. To do this here is my tip. It's a simple 3 step process to gaining better distance control and improving how quick you get up on the green in scoring position. 
Take a wedge, it can be any loft of your choice but ONLY ONE WEDGE NOT MULTIPLE LOFTS. Step 1) Take your wedge and go to a range and hit 10 balls to the 100 yard marker. Then hit 10 balls to the 50 yard marker. Step 2) hit 10 balls in between the 100 and 50 yard aiming to hit them at 75 yards then hit another 10 to the 25 yard area. Finally, Step 3) Hit one ball to the 100, one ball to the 75, 1 ball to the 50 and one ball to the 25. 
This typically takes about a half hour and once you go through the entire exercises you begin to get a feel for distance control as well as starting to feel exactly how much back-swing yields how much distance. 
**Doing this with only one club solidifies that Loft degree angle *isn't* affecting the distance but it's actually *only the Golfer generating the ball distance - NOT the club. *
that's my tip to a better short game!


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

A little footnote to this. Control the distance on your short shots such as these by rotating the body and shortening or lengthening the swing depending on the length of the shot. You'll find it much easier to control your distances if you control the length of the shot by the length of your swing rather than trying to slow down or speed up your arms. You'll also find it easier to strike the ball cleanly, every time.


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

While I was practicing last night, I thought of another often overlooked fundamental of chipping. More often than not, when I see amaterus chipping, I see them do it with more of a scooping motion with a long swing, rather than a what fundamentally sound chip should look like.\

There is one key to setting yourself up to making a good chip stroke. The rest will come automatically because of the way you are set up. The key is in setup and your weight distribution at address. Set up with the ball well back in your stance, back of center. Now, open your stance a little and set your hands well forward. Opening your stance allows the club to clear your front leg through impact and setting your hand forward makes sure you are not going to scoop at the ball.

Now, this may sound odd and feel odd at first, but if you watch any pro or highly skilled player, you will see this one commonality in all of their chipping styles. Set your weight about 65% or 70% on your front foot from the start. This is another reason your stance is open, to support this weight distribution. What this does is to GUARANTEE that you are making a steep angle of approach at the ball to pop it out of the grass and make crisp contact. It's next to impossible to bottom out before the ball or skull a chip if you are set up like this.

If you think about it, about 70% of your weight is on your front foot at impact during a normal shot. The chipping stroke is so short, the weight doesn't have to move at all. It's simply accomplished by a rocking of the shoulders (just like a putt) and maybe a slight wrist hinge depending on the length of the shot. 

Try this setup and stroke next time you are chipping and you'll notice much more consistent contact. This is also a good way to control spin because the amount the ball moves up the grooves stays consistent.


----------

